# Tiger Wood's divorce goes through!



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm glad to see this is finally get over with, now Tiger can be as foul and crappy of a human being as he wants too without messing up a family to do it!! I think it speaks volumes about how messed up this world is when a guy who cheats and messes up his whole family can still be seen as a role model, and make millions off of video games, sports drinks, etc!?!

http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=5489950


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

your hate seeps throught that post. who sees him as a role model anymore? i think it speaks even greater volumes about how messed up the world is when people look for the chance to hate so much. he sucks at golf now so honestly, who cares? he isnt the first guy to cheat on a wife or be an ahole. stop living through people and you'll find this kind of thing much easier to deal with.

you should spend more time wondering how disney can use *children* in sweat shops or how OJ got away with murder and is *still* in the hall of fame based on a technicality.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> your hate seeps throught that post. who sees him as a role model anymore? i think it speaks even greater volumes about how messed up the world is when people look for the chance to hate so much. he sucks at golf now so honestly, who cares? he isnt the first guy to cheat on a wife or be an ahole. stop living through people and you'll find this kind of thing much easier to deal with.
> 
> you should spend more time wondering how disney can use *children* in sweat shops or how OJ got away with murder and is *still* in the hall of fame based on a technicality.


I'm not a hateful person, and I'm not looking to hate somebody like you put it, I just despise what he did to his family is all.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

Dan9 said:


> I think it speaks volumes about how messed up this world is when a guy who cheats and messes up his whole family can still be seen as a role model, and make millions off of video games, sports drinks, etc!?!


it's called being human. yes, cheating is bad, but you have no idea what kind of tatters their relationship was in at that point. you have no idea how potentially awful she was to him in other ways that were just as bad as his sleeping around. 

just because someone has some sponsorships for being a commodity (a recognized face, a great athletic record, etc) doesn't mean they don't get to make mistakes. the mistakes just look bigger when the enquirer prints them as opposed to you or me effing up while no one cares. can you honestly say you've never fucked someone over, ever, once, either because you didn't think or were unhappy or because you were being a shitty person at the time or because you didn't give a shit or because you thought you could get away with it or because you weren't thinking straight or because you didn't know better (etc)? can you honestly?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont care what any of u guys think, he is a prick, over 100 chick and he has a family and quite frankly he is wife is ******* hot, maybe im more pissed because he was ment to be the clean one


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I apologize for making this post, I didn't think it was gonna offend anybody.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dan9 said:


> I apologize for making this post, I didn't think it was gonna offend anybody.


 
Your good dude, the reality is that unfortunately thats the world we live in. Tiger messed up and must be held accountable for his actions, but cheating on your wife doesnt make you a terrrible person, nor does it make him a non-rolemodel....there are tons of athletes that have done the same thing, time heals all wounds and it will do the same for Tiger....

Welcome to the forum....:thumbsup:


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

So does this mean I have a shot at Elin now?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a very different view about marriage than most people do so I am not going to say much on the topic other than I don't find it to be as big of a deal as most.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

^you didnt offend me at all. just thought id put in my take on the whole popular atlete being not who you thought he was topic.


----------

